# Backhoe plows



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Question for every one? How can you put a four way blade on your machine with out putting in a whole new valve?I have a 580L and the Kit is about $ 900 i'm told to get plus install.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

You could use your buckets tip controlls to angle the blade. I am not sure how well it works, but have saw it done. Be advised somehow you have to lock the bucket in the angle you want it, then all you can do if lift the bucket.

I also saw someone take a fisher min mount frame, bolt it in the bucket, and use the electic pump and everything to power the plow. They ran the battrerie cables to the batter, the controlls to the cab, and even had the head lights working.

I guess this way the counld remove the plow, in well a few mins, and then use the bucket to push snow back.


Geoff


----------



## Pauls Mowing (Sep 23, 2000)

Cat- please explain this a little further. How many cylinders and valves are you adding? I had a 580D that I plumbed with an extra valve. I tee'd it out of the high pressure side of the pump, near where it feeds the backhoe manifold valves, and returned it in the return line before going into the loader frame.

Paul


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well Paul right now it has the standard valve package 3 i think and i know some guys have done it with out adding a new valve to the machine I have a '97 580L.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

It can be done by using diverter valves on the bucket roll cylinder.Remove your hoses and put in manual diverter valves on the two sides of the bucket cylinder,your bucket roll function on your control stick will then become your plow angle.You might need to block that cylinder from moving because if the valves bleed by at all there will no way to return the plow to the correct position.If it were me I would use a electric pump that is set up to raise and angle a plow so that some day if you wish it could be moved to another plow unit.We just have the local hydralic shop make us up a pump with their controls for about $400. Also if you will be using an electric pump on an old state blade it helps to use old style western cylinders with the large holes as turn cylinders, they make the turning process much faster.If you use the central hydralic it will be very fast no matter what cylinders you use,make sure you have good stops or you might break or blow the ends out of your cylinders


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Geoff,

I saw about the same thing last year. A homemade mount for a Western MVP. The whole thing was mounted on the bucket of a Case 580. The battery cables I could see going into the machine engine cover on the side. It looked like they used an old set of forks to make it. I tried to get a closer look but it was hard, too much traffic in the lot. It was sitting in a shopping mall.

Anyway, the whole plow set up slipped onto the bottom of the bucket, and there were two chains going to the hooks on the top of the bucket to hold it in place. It stuck out pretty far in front of the bucket. Looked like it could be removed in 5 minutes flat for use of the bucket though.

~Chuck


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

I think Diggerman has your best bet. Couldn't you do it without the diverter valve if you had like a 4-in-1 bucket? This seems like a tough situation. If there is a 3rd valve for the combo bucket, couldn't you take it to the dealer and have it plumbed for a 3rd valve? This might work.


----------

